# I'm cream crackered....but he's home!



## eggyg (Jul 19, 2017)

Eventually let Mr Eggy home today after 6 days. Unfortunately, 5 days on the drip hasn't busted his clots and his artery is still blocked. There is good??? news though. Apparently, that particular artery served the part of his heart which is now in effect dead because of this heart attack and the previous two. So a change of medication and the fact that little arteries have "sprouted" from his grafts from his bypass 9 years ago is keeping his heart going. Might be a slow recovery but we will get there.


----------



## Amigo (Jul 19, 2017)

eggyg said:


> Eventually let Mr Eggy home today after 6 days. Unfortunately, 5 days on the drip hasn't busted his clots and his artery is still blocked. There is good??? news though. Apparently, that particular artery served the part of his heart which is now in effect dead because of this heart attack and the previous two. So a change of medication and the fact that little arteries have "sprouted" from his grafts from his bypass 9 years ago is keeping his heart going. Might be a slow recovery but we will get there.



Glad he's back home eggy and some tlc (which keeps insisting on saying talc) and his own bed will see him right in no time. You both need some quiet time and a good rest if at all possible. Best wishes.


----------



## Copepod (Jul 19, 2017)

Glad to hear Mr eggyg is home now. Hope recovery progresses, surely, even if slowly.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 19, 2017)

Glad Mr Eggy is home and on the way to a good recovery.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 19, 2017)

Thinking about you both Elaine xc


----------



## Northerner (Jul 19, 2017)

Wishing Mr Eggy the absolute best for a good recovery  {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 19, 2017)

Best wishes to you both x


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 19, 2017)

Glad to hear Mr Eggy is home. Wishing him a steady recovery.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 19, 2017)

Pleased to hear Mr eggy is back home with you  - take it easy both of you and get plenty of rest - wishing Mr eggy a speedy recovery so you can both look forward to your walks again, take care of yourselves now x


----------



## grovesy (Jul 20, 2017)

Good he is home, hope he continues to recover.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Jul 20, 2017)

Good to hear Mr Eggy is home and on his way to recovery. Take it easy for a while and you'll be back on the fells in no time.


----------



## pottersusan (Jul 20, 2017)

Glad to hear he's home. Remember to look after yourself as well as him!


----------



## eggyg (Jul 20, 2017)

Thanks everyone. He had a good sleep last night and his first bath in a week, this morning! He is feeling fine at the moment, his left arm, where he had his first angiogram last Friday, looks like he had a fight with Widow Twanky's mangle and lost! Bruised up to his arm pit and still very swollen. But other than that he hasn't any pain. Will be taking things slowly, a day at a time, he will be in his PJs for a few days, then maybe a walk up the garden. As for me, woke up this morning with a sore throat and a mouth full of ulcers! Typical! I will be taking it easy as well.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 20, 2017)

Oh no, hope you recover soon.


----------



## AJLang (Jul 20, 2017)

I'm so glad that he is home. Take care both of you x


----------



## Bloden (Jul 21, 2017)

Poor Mr Eggy - glad to hear he's home and on the mend. Take care, both of you.


----------



## Ditto (Jul 22, 2017)

Glad you have your oh home now, one day at a time.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 22, 2017)

eggyg said:


> Thanks everyone. He had a good sleep last night and his first bath in a week, this morning! He is feeling fine at the moment, his left arm, where he had his first angiogram last Friday, looks like he had a fight with Widow Twanky's mangle and lost! Bruised up to his arm pit and still very swollen. But other than that he hasn't any pain. Will be taking things slowly, a day at a time, he will be in his PJs for a few days, then maybe a walk up the garden. As for me, woke up this morning with a sore throat and a mouth full of ulcers! Typical! I will be taking it easy as well.


Sore throat & mouth ulcers eggy is what you could do without - sounds like you're a bit run down which isnt surprising - you have much to contend with too so you need to look after yourself so you can care for Mr eggy  - hope the sore throat clears up very soon, take care both of you. Lots of love & {{{hugs}}}xx


----------



## Steff (Jul 22, 2017)

Glad he's home eggy.hope things settle for you both x


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 22, 2017)

eggyg said:


> Thanks everyone. He had a good sleep last night and his first bath in a week, this morning! He is feeling fine at the moment, his left arm, where he had his first angiogram last Friday, looks like he had a fight with Widow Twanky's mangle and lost! Bruised up to his arm pit and still very swollen. But other than that he hasn't any pain. Will be taking things slowly, a day at a time, he will be in his PJs for a few days, then maybe a walk up the garden. As for me, woke up this morning with a sore throat and a mouth full of ulcers! Typical! I will be taking it easy as well.


Although the problem is not resolved yet Eggy ...must feel good to have him home...as for those ulcers...ooh ouch!...hope they see sense & b***r off ASAP.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi eggy  - been thinking of you both  - how is Mr eggy today  - making progress or too soon to say yet? Baby steps to begin with yes?  Lots of patience - plenty of rest & sleep will see Mr eggy on the road to a good recovery - I do hope your mouth ulcers & sore throat are not as troublesome now eggy, no need to say this but I will -  take care of yourselves & of each other. Sending (((hugs))) & positive vibes your way to lift both your spirits xxx


----------



## eggyg (Jul 25, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Hi eggy  - been thinking of you both  - how is Mr eggy today  - making progress or too soon to say yet? Baby steps to begin with yes?  Lots of patience - plenty of rest & sleep will see Mr eggy on the road to a good recovery - I do hope your mouth ulcers & sore throat are not as troublesome now eggy, no need to say this but I will -  take care of yourselves & of each other. Sending (((hugs))) & positive vibes your way to lift both your spirits xxx
> 
> View attachment 4188


Thanks WL, Mr Eggy had a turn for the worse on Sunday and an ambulance was called by the out of hours service which I had contacted. He has now been diagnosed with arterial fibrillation, abnormal heart beat, it was beating so fast Saturday night/ Sunday morning, he was sweaty and understandably very anxious. Because he is only "firing on 3 cylinders" and has irreparable damage to his heart it's something he may get from time to time. He came home yesterday with new medication  and has been ordered to rest! No mean feat but he's doing it, currently stretched out on sofa listening to Classic FM. It also happens to be our 37th wedding anniversary today and obviously, being a man, hadn't bought a card or present 2 months ago like I do, so he has written me a beautiful poem, I cried for the first time since it all happened, I have being trying to be strong but that just got me. The ulcers are still there but not as bad, throat just a bit tender, just run down I suspect. I'm sure in a day or two when I know he is ok I will be fine. Once again thanks for your kind thoughts. Elaine.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 25, 2017)

I saw the poem Eggy, brought a tear to my eye also  Goodness, I do hope he can get his strength back and things settle down for you both now  Happy Anniversary to you both - not the way you might have wanted to spend it, but glad to hear you are spending it together


----------



## Robin (Jul 25, 2017)

Oh I'm so sorry Mr. Eggy has had a setback, sending you all good wishes for your anniversary, and I hope things improve for you both.


----------



## eggyg (Jul 25, 2017)

Northerner said:


> I saw the poem Eggy, brought a tear to my eye also  Goodness, I do hope he can get his strength back and things settle down for you both now  Happy Anniversary to you both - not the way you might have wanted to spend it, but glad to hear you are spending it together



Thanks Alan, he started that poem just after we got married and has added bits along the years randomly. It was a lovely surprise as I had only popped to the chemist and the local shop! I think he is getting his own back, I spent our 21st anniversary in hospital as I had my gall bladder removed the day before, he didn't get a card, present or a poem!


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm truly sorry to hear your news Elaine - what an awful unexpected turn of events the weekend brought you (((hugs))) So glad Mr eggy is taking medics advice to rest - mother nature works whilst we rest and sleep so I do hope he reaps the benefit of doing just this and you must do the same to keep up your reserves to enable you to care for Mr eggy & to keep up your strength. Tears in my eyes too when you mentioned his poem - tho I haven't read it. How very thoughtful & loving of him. Crying is a good release - we pent up our worries, anxieties & fears so to cry is the best thing for you to *let go* of your emotions re: yours & Mr eggys current health issues.

I will wish you a happy anniversary because it can't go by without mentioning your special occasion - at least you still have each after 37 years together which is good going imo and is something to celebrate albeit in a quiet way. Get well soon Mr eggy - and stay strong Elaine (((more comforting hugs))) x


----------



## eggyg (Jul 25, 2017)

@wirralass here it is, hope you don't need the sick bucket! 
It's called "My Dream Girl... (Part V).

...And yet the story still goes on.
The pages are starting to curl.
Time to add to that lifelong poem,
The one called "My Dream Girl".

It may be damaged beyond repair
But my heart will never be broken.
In sickness and in health we said
And it seems that we weren't joking!

We've journeyed through the decades
And stood the test of time.
Our love just keeps on shining through.
It really is sublime.

We've travelled through the mists of time.
We've dreamt and danced on stars.
We've drifted through the galaxies
Beyond Venus, Jupiter and Mars.

If I go back to Part I
Dreaming of travelling through time and space
To a future we would spend together.
It's turned out to be the case.

As perennial as the grass
And the ticking of the clock.
My love, my friend, my soulmate,
My strength, my courage, my rock.

And now we need never be apart.
Our lives continue to un-furl.
But still so many good times
To spend with "My Dream Girl".


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 25, 2017)

Elaine - this is such a beautiful poem - no wonder you wept  - me too! Mr eggy sure is a romantic at heart  May you both continue to share each others dreams for many long years to come.
Thank you so much for sharing Elaine  - and I hasten to add the sick bucket wasnt needed!! x


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 25, 2017)

Sorry to hear the circuitry has been playing up for Mr Eggy. The old fashioned treatment for this was digoxin, extract of the deadly poisonous Foxglove. Some folk with intermittent AF are fitted with electronic defibrillators about the size of a fag packet that fire off when the abnormal rhythm kicks off. Has anyone suggested this as a treatment? 

Love the poem, by the way


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 25, 2017)

What a beautiful poem, far more personal than any bought present or card


----------



## eggyg (Jul 26, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Sorry to hear the circuitry has been playing up for Mr Eggy. The old fashioned treatment for this was digoxin, extract of the deadly poisonous Foxglove. Some folk with intermittent AF are fitted with electronic defibrillators about the size of a fag packet that fire off when the abnormal rhythm kicks off. Has anyone suggested this as a treatment?
> 
> Love the poem, by the way


No Mike, no one mentioned it, perhaps because it was the first time. Touch wood it won't happen again, it was very frightening for me never mind Mr Eggy! A friend of mine's hubby has one fitted and she also mentioned it to me. Back at hospital 15th August, hopefully some answers, definitely some questions!


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 26, 2017)

It's worth asking on the 15th. It is frightening when it happens, and I think it is better to have something that fixes it on hand, rather than take more medication and attendant side effects. Makes it more fun going through airport detectors as well. Win/win


----------



## eggyg (Jul 29, 2017)

***UPDATE***
Unfortunately, Mr Eggy back in hospital. I took him in at 4am yesterday. Had a tightness in his chest radiating into his arms, after battling it for 5 hours with his GTN spray ( for angina) nothing was helping. He was really quite unwell yesterday, very gray looking and he was convinced he was dying, and if you knew him you would know that is not like him at all. It was a very stressful day.  The docs have been marvellous and are determined to sort him out, have discovered today he has a leaky valve, would explain the extreme letheragy, but that doesn't seem to be the main problem. He is going for his 3rd angiogram,in 2 weeks, on Monday, all being well, and they are going to try and put stents into an original artery which was bypassed 9 years ago, they are also going to attempt to "unkink " another graft ( he had a quadruple bypass in 2008) at the back of his heart. They knew about the "kinked" graft last November but were unable to reach it and though it would be ok, because they stented  another one which is the one which has re blocked. It's going to be quite a challenge and will take quite a while but we need him sorted. 4 weeks into his retirement and he has spent half of it in hospital! Not long back from hospital, been there all day just about, he is a lot brighter today, they changed his drugs again and now on an angina drug as well as everything else. So round three.....please keep your fingers and toes crossed for him on Monday.


----------



## Robin (Jul 29, 2017)

Oh Eggy, I'm so sorry to hear that. I've got everything crossed.


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 29, 2017)

As you say eggy, the docs are determined to sort him out. He's in safe hands. Fingers crossed


----------



## Amigo (Jul 29, 2017)

Sending huge best wishes eggy, worrying times for you but it sounds like they're onto the problem.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 30, 2017)

Ahh Elaine I'm so sorry to hear that Mr eggy has suffered a set back - a very anxious time for you both indeed - good to hear he is in good hands tho with the medics doing everything possible to get to the root of his heart problem and to correct  the same.

I expect you may be feeling pretty tired with the worry & I guess exhausted from a long day at the hospital (((hugs)))) Going back & forth to the hospital visiting Mr eggy can be exhausting so take good care of yourself too Elaine. Wishing Mr eggy a speedy recovery. Love and {{{{hugs}}}}xxx


----------



## Northerner (Jul 30, 2017)

So sorry to hear this Eggy  I'm keeping everything crossed for a successful - and lasting! - outcome {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## eggyg (Jul 30, 2017)

Northerner said:


> So sorry to hear this Eggy  I'm keeping everything crossed for a successful - and lasting! - outcome {{{{HUGS}}}}


Buddy hell Alan, you were up earlier than me! Or haven't you been to bed yet? Thanks for crossing everything for us, just be careful on your daily run, don't want anyone else in hospital! He has been in touch this morning and sounds on good form which is good, it makes me happier. I will be in touch after his procedure to update everyone.


----------



## eggyg (Jul 30, 2017)

Th


wirralass said:


> Ahh Elaine I'm so sorry to hear that Mr eggy has suffered a set back - a very anxious time for you both indeed - good to hear he is in good hands tho with the medics doing everything possible to get to the root of his heart problem and to correct  the same.
> 
> I expect you may be feeling pretty tired with the worry & I guess exhausted from a long day at the hospital (((hugs)))) Going back & forth to the hospital visiting Mr eggy can be exhausting so take good care of yourself too Elaine. Wishing Mr eggy a speedy recovery. Love and {{{{hugs}}}}xxx
> View attachment 4229


Thanks WL. I am pretty exhausted to be fair but I will get over that, it's not terminal! Just glad I drive and have a reliable car, otherwise it would be two buses and quite a long journey. So thankful for small mercies eh? Food wise it is a bit of a struggle, I am trying to eat a decent lunch before I go and I pack a sandwich or salad to have later. It's not ideal, but short term it will be fine. My  BGs aren't too bad, I am trying to run a wee bit higher than normal because I don't want to risk hypos because of all the driving I am doing. I have jelly babies in my car and in my handbag so am prepared. So far so good though. Thanks for your kind thoughts and I will update everyone as soon as I can. Elaine.


----------



## New-journey (Jul 30, 2017)

How worrying and upsetting for you and glad to read this morning you are a bit happier. What a dreadful way to start retirement and hope the operation on Monday is a huge success and you can both enjoy your life together again. 
As others have said, it must be hard for you with all the visiting and hope you are able to take care of yourself.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 30, 2017)

Sorry to  hear he is back in hospital, hope he is sorted soon. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 30, 2017)

Sending you both (((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))) and hope Mr Eggy is soon on the mend.


----------



## Flower (Jul 30, 2017)

Sending you both my best wishes eggy. Hoping Mr Eggy will be soon be on the mend and back home with you.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 30, 2017)

Sorry to hear this Elaine but best wishes to Mr Eggy and hope they get it sorted and he's back home with you soon.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 30, 2017)

I am sorry to hear Mr eggy  is back in hospital, such a worry for you both.


----------



## Carolg (Jul 30, 2017)

Sorry Elaine, I have just found this thread hence no good wishes sent. Sorry to read about mr eggy, (And the poem was lovely). Keeping everything crossed for Monday, and take care of yourself as well. Lots of hugs


----------



## AJLang (Jul 30, 2017)

Thinking of you Elaine and Mr Eggy. Big hugs x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 30, 2017)

Sorry to hear about the latest hospital admission, fingers crossed for a good recovery and a swift return for Mr eggy's swift return home xx


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 31, 2017)

Wishing Mr eggy a successful operation today and a speedy recovery - both of you will be in my thoughts. Sending lots of love and {{{huge hugs}}} take care x


----------



## Northerner (Jul 31, 2017)

Hope all goes smoothly today Eggy, and that Mr Eggy is home soon


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Jul 31, 2017)

So sorry to hear Mr Eggy back in hospital. {{{hugs}}} to you both. Hope everything goes really well today. x


----------



## Carolg (Jul 31, 2017)

Thinking of you and my eggy. Xx


----------



## eggyg (Jul 31, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your kind words and support. It really means a lot, all fingers and toes crossed for a; the procedure goes ahead, please no emergencies today and b; a good outcome so we can at last enjoy our retirement! I will update you all as soon as I am able. Elaine.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 31, 2017)

Thinking of you both Elaine.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 31, 2017)

Everything crossed .


----------



## eggyg (Aug 1, 2017)

****UPDATE part 2****
Sorry never posted yesterday but it has been a very tough two days. Unfortunately, the procedure was unsuccessful as when they got in they discovered that not one but three bypass grafts out of four were 100% blocked. It was deemed too risky to stent his native artery as it was working not too bad. The good news is his heart is strong and one bypass is still working. Naturally we were very upset as nothing has changed, they are thinking of sending him home tomorrow to see how he goes, if he gets any more chest pains or breathlessness on a regular basis they will re assess the risk of working on the native artery. The consultant is very frustrated but he was quite blunt, which I didn't mind, and said he could have a massive heart attack during the procedure and die. So other methods need to be tried first, namely drugs and rehabilitation. It's looking like his activities could be limited, when I mentioned fell walking and cycling, in the future I wasn't meaning at the weekend, he just pulled a face. He seemed very negative but I suppose they can't promise what they don't know. My head is all over the place and although I am trying my damdest to feel positive I am struggling. Mr Eggy as per usual is being strong for us all.


----------



## Amigo (Aug 1, 2017)

eggyg said:


> ****UPDATE part 2****
> Sorry never posted yesterday but it has been a very tough two days. Unfortunately, the procedure was unsuccessful as when they got in they discovered that not one but three bypass grafts out of four were 100% blocked. It was deemed too risky to stent his native artery as it was working not too bad. The good news is his heart is strong and one bypass is still working. Naturally we were very upset as nothing has changed, they are thinking of sending him home tomorrow to see how he goes, if he gets any more chest pains or breathlessness on a regular basis they will re assess the risk of working on the native artery. The consultant is very frustrated but he was quite blunt, which I didn't mind, and said he had could have a massive heart attack during the procedure and die. So other methods need to be tried first, namely drugs and rehabilitation. It's looking like his activities could be limited, when I mentioned fell walking and cycling, in the future I wasn't meaning at the weekend, he just pulled a face. He seemed very negative but I suppose they can't promise what they don't know. My head is all over the place and although I am trying my damdest to feel positive I am struggling. Mr Eggy as per usual is being strong for us all.



I'm so sorry to hear this Elaine and I hope the drugs and rehabilitation help to restore his strength. Such a worrying time for you but he sounds positive and upbeat which is really good. Look after yourself and your special fella!


----------



## Ditto (Aug 1, 2017)

I'm so sorry. I don't think you should even consider fell walking, so far away from help if anything were to happen.


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 1, 2017)

Elaine please there's no need to apologise. Mr eggy and yourself have much on your minds which is far more important than updating us although we do appreciate you doing this - having said this I am truly sorry to read your latest news.

Its understandable that you are upset - you are experiencing the worst scenario ever that you could have imagined thus causing you so much anxiety & worry. I'm not surprised that you are struggling with the latest dilemma with which you are both having to face. My heart goes out to you.

Mr eggy's positive attitude of mind is a good attribute - this will go a long way as to his recovery. Sending lots of positive vibes to you Elaine - try to be strong if you can and take care of yourself too. Much love, Jackie xxx


----------



## Carolg (Aug 2, 2017)

Sorry Elaine that things didn't go as you had hoped for mr eggy. You are bound to be all over the place, so remember to take a wee bit time to look after you as well. No apologies for not posting, everyone will understand I am sure. Your priority is you and yours, so hugs to you both. Carol


----------



## Hazel (Aug 2, 2017)

Just been catching up with your news.

Please know you have friends here keeping you both in their thoughts.

Sending you both my love and prayers xxxx


----------



## Northerner (Aug 2, 2017)

So sorry to hear that things haven't improved Eggy  I really hope that, with medication and rest and recuperation, he is able to get his strength back {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## grovesy (Aug 2, 2017)

Sorry to hear things have not got better. Take care.


----------



## eggyg (Aug 4, 2017)

***UPDATE number 3***
He's home again!!! Hopefully for a wee bit longer this time, well lots longer this time. Got home late yesterday, everything stable, which is good, he feels quite "normal" he said, whatever normal is. Has come home with enough drugs to sink a battle ship and more appointments than you can shake a stick at! Back at hospital on 15th to have 24hr ECG fitted, then back on 5th September to review that and drugs, then just after that to see heart consultant. So they are keeping an eye on him. We have discussed at length our future and have decided just to take one day at a time, he is always so positive that it rubs off on me and I feel so much better than I did on Monday after not getting the news we had hoped for. He has even had a road trip out with me today, I had an appointment for a MRI on my shoulder today at a hospital in another county, two hour round trip, and he insisted on coming, he seemed to enjoy just being out in the big wide world, he had joked he had become institutionalised whilst in hospital. He didn't even complain about my driving! So onwards and upwards, just need some good weather so we can sit in our lovely garden but the temperatures ooop north haven't risen much above 15 degrees with a very strong north easterly. Brrr!


----------



## Robin (Aug 4, 2017)

Glad he's home, Eggyg, and that he could come out with you to your appointment, weather is perking up here, I will try and waft some of it northwards for you.


----------



## grovesy (Aug 4, 2017)

Glad he is home.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 4, 2017)

So pleased to hear he is home and feeling positive, thanks for the update


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 4, 2017)

Please tell him WE where ALL asking after him . Home sweet home.


----------



## eggyg (Aug 5, 2017)

Robin said:


> Glad he's home, Eggyg, and that he could come out with you to your appointment, weather is perking up here, I will try and waft some of it northwards for you.


Please do send us some warmth, we're getting bored with low temperatures and strong winds. How comes they are having such a mega heatwave in Spain, Italy etc? Why can't it be shared out properly?


----------



## New-journey (Aug 5, 2017)

eggyg said:


> ***UPDATE number 3***
> He's home again!!! Hopefully for a wee bit longer this time, well lots longer this time. Got home late yesterday, everything stable, which is good, he feels quite "normal" he said, whatever normal is. Has come home with enough drugs to sink a battle ship and more appointments than you can shake a stick at! Back at hospital on 15th to have 24hr ECG fitted, then back on 5th September to review that and drugs, then just after that to see heart consultant. So they are keeping an eye on him. We have discussed at length our future and have decided just to take one day at a time, he is always so positive that it rubs off on me and I feel so much better than I did on Monday after not getting the news we had hoped for. He has even had a road trip out with me today, I had an appointment for a MRI on my shoulder today at a hospital in another county, two hour round trip, and he insisted on coming, he seemed to enjoy just being out in the big wide world, he had joked he had become institutionalised whilst in hospital. He didn't even complain about my driving! So onwards and upwards, just need some good weather so we can sit in our lovely garden but the temperatures ooop north haven't risen much above 15 degrees with a very strong north easterly. Brrr!


You would have thought at least the sun would shine stronger in August. Your lovely other half sounds so positive and special, wishing  you lots of wonderful days together. Hope your shoulder is getting better, will imagine you both in your beautiful garden, enjoying the sun and warmth!


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 7, 2017)

Great news to hear Mr eggy is home to enjoy a comfortable bed and all home comforts. Do take it easy and look after yourselves ~ and try to be patient if you can during the recuperation period. Sending positive vibes ~ lots of love and {{{{hugs}}}} for a complete recovery. Elaine hope your shoulder is less troublesome now. Thinking of you both, take care. xxx


----------



## Hazel (Aug 7, 2017)

Elaine, just been catching up - so pleased you have him home.

Loth of love and good wishes to you both xx


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi eggyg hows are you guys ~ hope you're not overdoing things & taking each day as it comes ~ maybe relaxing in your lovely garden, weather permitting? Hoping all's well, take care xxx View attachment 4346


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## eggyg (Aug 12, 2017)

Hi all. It's been just over a week since Mr Eggy came home and so far so good. Started going out for a little walk straight away, started with 10 minutes and we cracked the 30 minutes today! Round the block today, tomorrow the world! No hills yet though, just slight inclines which are unavoidable. Have had a couple of half decent days weather wise so have been out and about, walk by the river on Wednesday calling into a cafe for a cuppa, haircut and lunch in town on Thursday and for a treat I took him window shopping for a car. He isn't allowed to drive for another 4 weeks so couldn't have a test drive but booked in for a one in a month. So all in all very positive. At hospital Tuesday to have a 24 hr ECG fitted so will see what that tells us. Thanks again for all your well wishes. Elaine.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 12, 2017)

All sounds good eggy. Don't push too hard, mind. And don't let him buy an F Type Jag, no matter what he says. There isn't enough room in the boot for your diabetes kit.


----------



## eggyg (Aug 12, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> All sounds good eggy. Don't push too hard, mind. And don't let him buy an F Type Jag, no matter what he says. There isn't enough room in the boot for your diabetes kit.


That made me laugh Mike. It is an F type Jag he has his eye on, a bit beyond our budget but you only live once. He fancied a convertible but the boot space is definitely an issue so it may have to be "just" a coupe! The boot space in the soft top is ridiculously small, my diabetes kit wasn't even  in the equation, it won't fit in all his photography equipment! We have a lot to think about, when we discussed a new car pre heart attacks, it was a family saloon to fit in all the grandchildren but things change, so it looks like a sports car and we keep our current saloon. Mid life crisis me thinks, but if he's happy, I'm happy. Just hope he doesn't grow a pony tail and get his ear pierced!


----------



## Carolg (Aug 12, 2017)

eggyg said:


> That made me laugh Mike. It is an F type Jag he has his eye on, a bit beyond our budget but you only live once. He fancied a convertible but the boot space is definitely an issue so it may have to be "just" a coupe! The boot space in the soft top is ridiculously small, my diabetes kit wasn't even  in the equation, it won't fit in all his photography equipment! We have a lot to think about, when we discussed a new car pre heart attacks, it was a family saloon to fit in all the grandchildren but things change, so it looks like a sports car and we keep our current saloon. Mid life crisis me thinks, but if he's happy, I'm happy. Just hope he doesn't grow a pony tail and get his ear pierced!


Or other bits pierced. Glad things are looking better. Take care xx


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 12, 2017)

eggyg said:


> That made me laugh Mike. It is an F type Jag he has his eye on, a bit beyond our budget but you only live once. He fancied a convertible but the boot space is definitely an issue so it may have to be "just" a coupe! The boot space in the soft top is ridiculously small, my diabetes kit wasn't even  in the equation, it won't fit in all his photography equipment! We have a lot to think about, when we discussed a new car pre heart attacks, it was a family saloon to fit in all the grandchildren but things change, so it looks like a sports car and we keep our current saloon. Mid life crisis me thinks, but if he's happy, I'm happy. Just hope he doesn't grow a pony tail and get his ear pierced!


I thought it might be an F-type. I know full well how men of a certain age think!


----------



## eggyg (Aug 13, 2017)

O


Carolg said:


> Or other bits pierced. Glad things are looking better. Take care xx


Ouch!!


----------

